# Control case fan speed (SYS)



## Mohammed (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi 


I bought case fan which has 3 PIN port
so the problem is that fan running 2909 RPM all time , it's really make noise  even brother thought I have Mustang in my rom  .

I try to control it through BIOS, but there is only CPU fan option ( fast, medium & slow )

Also, I download speedfan but useless, it show temp only.


Is there any software enable me to control  speed fan? 

I am not looking to get Hardware to control  speed fan. 

Mb asrock g41m-vs3


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 20, 2013)

3-pin fans are not PWM, or controllable via software. What you want is either a fan controller or inline resisters to lower that fans speed.






just power, ground, and RPM sense; no PWM wire for fan speed control.


----------



## Mohammed (Apr 20, 2013)

Ah :shadedshu  I think I will get one of those stuff that control speed fan

thanks bro


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 20, 2013)

You could buy a fan controller


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 20, 2013)

Mohammed said:


> I am not looking to get Hardware to control  speed fan.





drdeathx said:


> You could buy a fan controller


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 20, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


>





So  happy we have a proof reader working today.


----------



## terrastrife (Apr 23, 2013)

Your motherboard can't control the system fan headers.
You don't want any form of hardware controller (even a $1 inline resistor).
Answer: Buy a new motherboard with better fan header control. Even the cheapest Asus motherboards allow custom system/chassis control based on CPU temperature or manual DC/PWM percentage.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 23, 2013)

terrastrife said:


> Your motherboard can't control the system fan headers.
> You don't want any form of hardware controller (even a $1 inline resistor).
> Answer: Buy a new motherboard with better fan header control. Even the cheapest Asus motherboards allow custom system/chassis control based on CPU temperature or manual DC/PWM percentage.



A new motherboard will not make a 3-pin fan work via PWM plain and simple, but thanks for trying anyways!


----------



## terrastrife (Apr 24, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> A new motherboard will not make a 3-pin fan work via PWM plain and simple, but thanks for trying anyways!



Of coursed it wont, but PWM headers still allow DC based speed control (given a non half assed motherboard), which is more ideal over using a PWM converter because DC motors not designed for PWM control tend to tick really annoyingly.

You know, the 10 years + before PWM fans were released? DC control was the common. It still is very common because all but the latest and greatest CPU coolers still use 3 pin fans.

I'm still rocking an old Noctua P14 which is 3 pin, plugged into the 4 pin CPU PWM header, set to DC control for full speed vs cpu temp control on my Gigabyte mobo. I have control down to 0RPM, at idle I don't even have the CPU fan spinning because it isn't needed <: Most people who first saw the PWM Core2Duo coolers were amazed that they didnt have to spin. It's nothing special, it just requires sufficient control from the motherboard, and wasn't related to being a whole new PWM fan technology.

In the past Abit had the best control, completely independent control of every fan header (3 pin or not) based on any of the logged temps that the Super IO could detect. These days the best we get is Asus, but still the mass of chassis/system fan headers are still usually clumped together in one group instead of being independent.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 24, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> 3-pin fans are not PWM, or controllable via software. What you want is either a fan controller or inline resisters to lower that fans speed.
> 
> http://www.marnscda.com/Guide/3Pin12vMB.jpg
> just power, ground, and RPM sense; no PWM wire for fan speed control.



some chips do allow the control of 3 pin fans via voltage regulation.

i.e. instead of 12V they supply anything from 6V to 12V. This is the case on my current motherboard.

i think ASUS calls this "Q-fan"

EDIT:-
as you can see





i have only 3PWN fans, CPU1 and CPU2, and CHASSIS1

chassis 2 and 3 are 3 pin.
the PWM ones have an added advantage of being able to follow a temperature varied graph. I can use speed fan to control these as well.


----------



## terrastrife (Apr 24, 2013)

I should probably also add that it's possible to get fan controllers which only have 3 pin connectors but they use PWM to control the fan speed, ie the mcubed tbalancer allows as near as makes no difference an infinite amount of fan control, including specifying PWM or DC based speed control for it's headers.

de.das.dude: no minimum temperature target? that will let you set a fan curve manually, might only be an EFI option however, is definitely an option is every recent BIOS Asus board I've owned (since 775).


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 24, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> some chips do allow the control of 3 pin fans via voltage regulation.
> 
> i.e. instead of 12V they supply anything from 6V to 12V. This is the case on my current motherboard.
> 
> ...



+1   Me too ext 3 Gen 3


----------

